# Cichlids of Lake Malawi



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,

If you're like me and you love African Cichlids and specifically those from Lake Malawi, you'll love the almost 30 minutes worth of video from the folks at Earth Touch.

http://www.earthtouch.tv/classic-wildlife/cichlids-of-lake-malawi/cichlids-of-lake-malawi-trailer/

--
Paul


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

Just watched. Amazing.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

some of the narrative was annoying, but stunning video. those peacocks looked crazy. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Great share! Thanks!


----------



## afishcionado (Feb 13, 2012)

*nice!*

i love this link thnx!


----------



## djmoosa (Dec 17, 2012)

Looks great .. will watch it after work


----------

